# New C60 and Master colors...



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

Since there wasn't much activity in this forum, and I don't think these were on the Colnago site...at least at the time that I thought about posting these:

New lineup pic from *thebikeshop.de*:








Limited edition color/geometry, may be the "*PLOR*" color going forward, but getting conflicting info...not sure if PLOR will have the white graphics as below, or black as above:









*PLOD:*









*OFJR:*









*OFJW:*


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I think its kind of a shame that Colnago (and why is that an unidentified name on a bike forum?) has moved away from the flashy paint jobs that they did on the C-40's and C-50's. That first frame is hideous. The Masters still look nice.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

How creative. 

Basic colors of the rainbow... and gold...


Bury this company already.


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

pmf said:


> I think its kind of a shame that Colnago (and why is that an unidentified name on a bike forum?) has moved away from the flashy paint jobs that they did on the C-40's and C-50's. That first frame is hideous. The Masters still look nice.


I'd love an AD10 in C60...didn't know they did it for the c59s. When I asked about a C60 in PRZA, one of the larger distributors mentioned something about the logos didn't look right on the down tube...yet:









Not feeling the angled paint on the top of the forks/back of bottom bracket...should have just stopped at the lugs, but still. To me, these newest gen paint jobs are "close, but no cigar". Need different shades of the current offerings, and the option for the white logos.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

pmf said:


> I think its kind of a shame that Colnago (and why is that an unidentified name on a bike forum?) has moved away from the flashy paint jobs that they did on the C-40's and C-50's. That first frame is hideous. The Masters still look nice.


agree. bring back the art deco paint!


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

My wife has a yellow art deco C-40. I went with the more sedate OOF paint job and was immediately jealous of her frame when they arrived. I wish I'd have gone for the GEO, or at least the Mapei. 

Maestro has a Mapei C60 and three frames (red, blue black) that are somewhat painted, but not to the detail they used to be. Did they lose the guys who used to paint their bikes? 

Colnago Frames | Maestro UK


----------



## Aeolite (Dec 17, 2016)

Love the matt carbon/flora orange enough to (almost) pull the trigger tonight. BTW Merlin has them 10% off right now. Im gonna decide by tomorrow to go with this, Bianchi Oltre XR4, or Pinarello F10. I know its blasphemy, but Im planning on building it with Dura Ace 9150 and Zipp 404 NSW's, assuming I get it. :blush2:


----------

